

Frege’s Concept Horse Paradox in the Simply-Typed λ-calculus - dvt
http://dvt.name/2015/freges-concept-horse-paradox-in-the-simply-typed-%CE%BB-calculus/

======
kleiba
_Thus, e.g., we split up the sentence ‘Caesar conquered Gaul’ into ‘Caesar’
and ‘conquered Gaul’._

\- A view (on language, not logic) later criticized by linguists such as
Tesniere and Fillmore.

